
Show HN: Instant, Self-Destructing Websites - unfl
https://sdnotes.com/faq
======
Porthos9K
This reminds me of [http://txti.es/](http://txti.es/) (made by the people
behind [http://motherfuckingwebsite.com](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com)).

~~~
stebann
Oh man, I laugh with that one!

------
mrspeaker
I really love ideas like this (and this one is so nicely done!). Reminds me of
when "wiki wikis" first started, and many were publicly editable (ah, simpler
times!). I'd love to see a real-time chart of the number of active pages...
watch how it ebbs and flows over time.

Also, I started to make a "choose your own adventure" game, but I realized
that would be the end of my day's productivity!

------
nessunodoro
Ephemera. I miss living in New York City because of the street art.

The web would benefit from open air ephemerality. Real ephemerality, not "your
photos and videos disappear to our digital vault, probably forever." Also:

> Passwords are optional.

This makes me happy.

~~~
Loughla
This sentiment is actually what originally drew me to places like 4chan on the
internet. If you miss it, you just miss it. I felt like I legit HAD to be on
the board or else I would miss the best joke or thread.

No idea what that's called. Maybe hipsterism? I liked to know that what I'm
seeing is authentic, real, and limited (even if it was technically available
to everyone in the world).

~~~
unkulunkulu
Immediacy?

~~~
nessunodoro
temporal uniqueness. Art in a museum is locked in a gated vault, like a
website is locked to a version number. Ephemera is when you walk past your
favorite street art and a piece of the pasted image was scraped or defaced, or
when another artist or rando with a pen or a can added something in response.
An ephemeral website is one that you hope will be different when you refresh
it. There's an element of chance and the content is the reward. To an extent,
aggregators have long embodied this characteristic I feel.

------
mendeza
This one is my favorite:
[https://sdnotes.com/facebook](https://sdnotes.com/facebook)

~~~
shkkmo
I prefer [https://sdnotes.com/scavenger](https://sdnotes.com/scavenger)

------
brenden2
This is cool! It's like a wiki, but there's no structure imposed and
everything's ephemeral. Would be interesting to see what happens over time.

Some feedback for the author: it might be interesting to add a "I'm feeling
lucky"-type feature, kind of like StumbleUpon. Or some other fun discovery
technique.

------
amplecooz
I really like this concept, and you've done a nice job stripping away
everything except the bare minimum essentials.

That being said, are there any plans to support markdown? Also it may prove
helpful to be able to download posts before the site is destroyed.

~~~
garysahota93
+1 .. Markdown would be awesome!

~~~
unfl
Good idea! Currently it supports some HTML elements using Rails' simple_format
(<b>, <i>, etc), but Markdown would definitely be an improvement.

~~~
amplecooz
Not really related, but I just browsed through all the projects on
[http://unfoundedlabs.com/](http://unfoundedlabs.com/) and really enjoyed it.
You have a unique voice and an artists sensibilities which will now serve as
an inspiration to me.

~~~
ericol
Just a warning that there might be some NSFW content on the websites. The very
first site I opened (the one about a collaboration on shirts or similar) has a
half naked woman in the first picture.

------
firefwing24
[https://sdnotes.com/reddit](https://sdnotes.com/reddit)

>tfw when someone doesn't have a strong password.

~~~
irrational
I assume a lite site like this doesn't having any kind of rate limiting
feature so it would be simplicity to brute force a page's password.

------
rfeague
What password is assigned if you inadvertently click "add password" with the
password box still empty? If you click "add password" without first entering a
password in the box, the site is locked behind an unknown password. You can't
login with an empty password, nor with "password"...

------
SheinhardtWigCo
This is cool, but seems ripe for abuse. Do you have a plan to deal with that?

~~~
garysahota93
Yeah, I had a question around how to stop people from claiming "legit" brands
and bashing them? I could easily see someone take a brand like Uber or Airbnb
and start creating content that could get the actual brand in legit trouble.
Cool concept though! I like the simplicity.

~~~
unfl
Good question and it's definitely a concern. For now, I'm just monitoring
things manually, but certainly would need a more scalable system if the site
grows.

~~~
conception
Or worse like paste in, Bitcoin and other public places people will post urls
to terrible/illegal things on the internet. People always find a way to ruin
the public commons.

------
rss-spoof
There may be minor security problems with some choices of site name. Example:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190924064831/https://sdnotes.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190924064831/https://sdnotes.com/feed)

------
NickNaraghi
Love this, really fun idea.

It would be nice to have a setting that prevents a password from being added
to the page.

Right now, all it takes to end the fun of an unpassworded page is for a bad
actor to add a password (see:
[https://sdnotes.com/index](https://sdnotes.com/index))

------
fuzz4lyfe
[https://sdnotes.com/index](https://sdnotes.com/index)

damn beat me to it

~~~
iCarrot
Love all the XSS attempts

------
broth
Be careful when perusing various names. Not all might be SFW.

------
napolux
Man you should really ad "nofollow" to links, otherwise you'll soon get
spammed.

~~~
unfl
ah yes thanks, will add shortly

------
52-6F-62
So does it persist all of the posted content if the page is updated within
every 30-day window?

~~~
unfl
Correct. Perhaps I can make that more clear in the FAQ

------
gucciTheWizard
I actually love this, hands down amazing for blogs

------
shadowsock
reminds me of [https://itty.bitty.site/](https://itty.bitty.site/)

------
flockonus
A feed with latest posts would be cool (after adding markdown support)

------
Max840
You can now use it as a chat room!
[https://sdnotes.com/chat](https://sdnotes.com/chat)

------
AlexDragusin
Love this, particularly that you can view the content without JavaScript as
well.

If you can solve the "potential for abuse" problem while maintaining this
format, you've got something!

------
shtack
A similar idea that we're working on:
[https://pocketweb.io/](https://pocketweb.io/)

------
superasn
This is actually very nice. I think discovery can make this site really catch
on, like most active, featured, etc.

------
jfk13
Apologies for nit-picking, but you might like to fix the typo "defintion" in
the FAQ.

~~~
unfl
fixed, thx :)

------
kalium-xyz
but is it as good as pastebin at being a command and control for you botnet
:p?

------
JacKTrocinskI
Would be cool if people could comment posts as well, great idea!

------
mikro2nd
At last, a contender for the title of Twitter-killer.

------
indigodaddy
open/GitHub/self-hostable?

~~~
unfl
[https://github.com/eri-b/mini](https://github.com/eri-b/mini)

------
hoki
This is cool for blog posts.

------
mrdobelina
Really cool

------
bbx
Half of the Show HN websites I see use Bulma. Thanks for using it!

------
artur_makly
lovely idea. really hope it catches on.

------
quickthrower2
This would be nice for paywall workarounds.

